# SJ on TV



## 4x4 (6 August 2012)

Here we go again!  Just seen Claire introducing the showjumping, now it's disappeared from terrestial tv, anyone know where the sj is on freeview or tv, watching it on ipad at mo! Thanks


----------



## ribbons (6 August 2012)

Frantic trying to find it. Guide said BBC 3 but that's sailing. Help!!!!!


----------



## teapot (6 August 2012)

Clare's tweeted that it'll be on BBC 3 asap


----------



## Morgan123 (6 August 2012)

You can watch it online: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w31t4?mode=2


----------



## HumBugsey (6 August 2012)

What the BBC fails to acknowledge however is that have the country doesn't have broadband stable enough to stream... i


----------



## KellyJoArnold (6 August 2012)

Sailing is boring!! Where are the pretty horses??? Lol!


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 August 2012)

HumBugsey said:



			What the BBC fails to acknowledge however is that have the country doesn't have broadband stable enough to stream... i
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## HumBugsey (6 August 2012)

I don't understand why we had nearly an hour watching an AUSTRALIAN contest a medal when we could have been watching GBR contest a medal!? Regardless of sport that is mental.


----------



## 4x4 (6 August 2012)

on bbc3 now!


----------



## cd8jbr (6 August 2012)

I live up north and we've just had a big thunderstorm - so the digital TV went off. Happened yesterday too.  I'm lucky I already had it streaming online so didn't miss anything but it makes me think that switching the analogue signal off is not a good thing - particularly for those living in more rural areas.  But isn't the jumping just fantastic?!


----------

